# newbys help



## Motherofall (Jun 27, 2011)

I had 6 baby's today and I don't know what to do? I have separated them from the father and gave the a nest. They are inside so the mother doesn't get to hot outside. I have put a towel over the cage just to give them a little private place. I think that 3 are now dead but I don't handle dead to well. I know that they are not moving. what do I need to do within the first 24


----------



## DianeS (Jun 27, 2011)

Rabbits handle their own business just fine with very little interference from us. So first, congrats on the litter!

Second, the only thing you need to do (and there is no hurry, it can wait a few more hours), is look in the nest, remove anything wet or dead, and make sure there is a lot of dry nesting material. That's it. 

Mom will join the babies in the nest only once or twice a day, to nurse for just a few minutes each time. The babies will sleep almost all the rest of the time, waking up to nurse, then to burrow back down into the nesting material and go to sleep again. So you won't see mom near them, and you won't see them moving, for much of the day. No worries, the babies will move when you pick them up to check for wet nesting material. 

Hang in there!


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 17, 2011)

Just remove the dead ones other wise the mom might eat them. Is this ur first litter? You should NEVER have the buck in with the doe after the doe is bred. What breed is she? Just worry about removing the dead ones and let the mom do the rest.  Good luck!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

As someone who is considering breeding, I'm finding out death shows it's face in this process.  Though I myself have to cringe about that part, and it gives me a heavy heart feeling, that part is something that can pop up at any time.  Peanuts I know are a part of raising Dwarfs.    I've come to realize that if I want to breed, this will occur sometime in that process.  It's just life.  

Thanks Hollandlover and Diane for your answer to this thread.  Both have given newby's like myself valuable information.  

Have a question.  Do you bring the buck to the doe for breeding?  I've read something about that.  Just curious.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 17, 2011)

I suggest in this heat to bring the mother and babies inside if you haven't already.  Make sure the mom has a nest box or at least made her own nest.  Check the babies and make sure she is taking care of them.  If they are skinny and cold they will die.  My first litter had 7 Holland Lops, mother was a first time mother and didn't take care of them and they all died within 3 days, we even tried hand feeding them.
Good Luck!


----------



## DianeS (Jul 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thanks Hollandlover and Diane for your answer to this thread.  Both have given newby's like myself valuable information.
> 
> Have a question.  Do you bring the buck to the doe for breeding?  I've read something about that.  Just curious.


Aw, thanks!

When breeding, take the doe to the buck. Does are more territorial than bucks - bucks are usually more than happy to make room in their territory for an attractive female!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 18, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does need to be more territorial because of the kits.  Just common sense.   Thanks.


----------

